# Sternum healing time after open heart surgery?



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

For those of you who have had open heart surgery, how long did it take your sternum to heal well enough that you could ride on mellow terrain (fire roads, mild single track)?


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

I had a quadruple bypass October 24th 2013, I was 47. I've been cycling since my early 30's, I had gotten back into it after a few years off and had logged almost 3,000 miles mountain biking, commuting and road riding. It was cycling that saved me two ways.

1. If I hadn't been active I would have had a widow maker and died instantly. One artery was 100% blocked, one 90% and two others 70%. Because I was active, I knew something wasn't right.
2. My heart was strong from all the riding, it's ultimately the thing that got me through.

I started walking the evening of my procedure. I drove the nurses nuts with all my walking. They kicked me out of the hospital on day 3. Once home I started working up from .5 mile walks to 4 miles in the first week.

My Doc told me to stay off the bike for 90 days. I started walking and VERY light jogging immediately. I was able to convince my Doc and my wife I was ready to ride in 60 days. I bought and wore a Leatt chest protector to ease their fears of me falling and damaging my still healing sternum. I wore it for the next 3 months of commuting, mountain biking and road riding.

http://www.amazon.com/Leatt-Adventu...=1411420809&sr=1-2&keywords=leatt+white+chest

It's been almost a year. I've logged 2,200 miles riding since then. Completed an MS150 two weeks ago, my first 5k last Saturday and I am registered for a Century two weeks from now.

Have you already had the procedure or is it scheduled? Mine was an emergency. I'd talk to you about things to expect if you're interested. PM me.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

First month on the bike was bicycle commuting and road rides. First real trail ride on technical terrain was a doozie at Palmer Park in Colorado Springs, The Templeton Trail.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey there!

How's you recovery going?


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

My recovery is going well, thanks. At week 8 I rode some singletrack and fire road on 700x35 Small Block Eights and my chest didn't bother me at all. I did wear a motorcross chest protector in case I fell. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## woulde (Jan 4, 2007)

Bump.

OP or bikeCO... or anyone else for that matter, any insight on recovery time back to where you felt 90% or better after OHS and full sternotomy? I've seen comments on how many weeks off following surgery and 8 -10 weeks seems to be the norm. Not a lot of discussion though on time back to 90%+. 

I ask because I am 48 years old and scheduled for aortic valve replacement November 11th. Reason, aortic stenosis (now severe) resulting from radiation therapy in treatment for Hodgkin's Lymphoma 21 years ago, fortunately coronary angiogram shows zero plaque so it will be isolated AVR only, no CABG.

I first became aware of the valve condition approximately six years ago, knowing that valve replacement was inevitable I've used cycling as a means of staying fit thinking that the healthier I am going into this the shorter recovery will be. Last year I had 6600 miles on the bike, approximately 5500 miles year to date this year. I've participated in a handful of endurance events over the past few years and hope to continue next summer as well. Just looking for some input from others have have been faced with similar circumstances, realizing that everyone's "mileage may vary".


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi, I am now 14 months post op and no longer need a chest protector. I ride up to 20 miles and don't feel any pain in my sternum while riding. Feel free to PM me if you have any detailed questions. I also recommend Heart Valve Surgery Resources for Patients & Caregivers and valve replacement.org for peer to peer questions and useful reference libraries.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

I was itching to get back on the bike right after surgery, Doc told me not to ride for 3 months. I did start walking a LOT immediately after and was able to convince the Doc and my wife to allow me to ride after 2 months (with a chest protector). I'd say that I felt back up to 90" within 2 more months.


----------



## woulde (Jan 4, 2007)

Dan Zulu said:


> I also recommend Heart Valve Surgery Resources for Patients & Caregivers and valve replacement.org for peer to peer questions and useful reference libraries.


Links are both good resources, thanks. A lot of information to digest, no matter how well prepared I think I am I still look for more information.



bikeCOLORADO said:


> I was itching to get back on the bike right after surgery, Doc told me not to ride for 3 months. I did start walking a LOT immediately after and was able to convince the Doc and my wife to allow me to ride after 2 months (with a chest protector). I'd say that I felt back up to 90" within 2 more months.


I think I'll be anxious to get back on the bike and two months back to 90% or so is encouraging. My cardiologist told me a stationary bike or trainer as soon as I am home would be fine as long as there is no load or potential load to the sternum. Weather in September and October were pretty wet so I put my road bike on the trainer and have been keeping track of heart rate/speed/cadence to get a good baseline for recovery comparison.

Sunday I figured what better way to prepare for OHS than to ride Upper Russian Lakes trail. Conditions were excellent, near sublime; temps at or just below freezing, no wind and a firm, frozen tread.
View attachment 1026307


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks like a great place to escape. You'll be back out there before you know it.


----------



## akazan (Jul 9, 2005)

woulde said:


> Links are both good resources, thanks. A lot of information to digest, no matter how well prepared I think I am I still look for more information.
> 
> I think I'll be anxious to get back on the bike and two months back to 90% or so is encouraging. My cardiologist told me a stationary bike or trainer as soon as I am home would be fine as long as there is no load or potential load to the sternum. Weather in September and October were pretty wet so I put my road bike on the trainer and have been keeping track of heart rate/speed/cadence to get a good baseline for recovery comparison.
> 
> ...


Is that in Kenai Peninsula, Alaska? If it's the Russian trail then I've been there before, very nice trail.


----------



## frostbyteva (Mar 5, 2013)

woulde said:


> My cardiologist told me a stationary bike or trainer as soon as I am home would be fine as long as there is no load or potential load to the sternum.


I tried an easy spin 2.5 weeks after valve repair (split sternum to repair). However, there was a great deal of pain if I touched the bars. It also felt very awkward sitting up on the seat since I'm normally leaned over. Next ride, I placed a 4x4 block under the wheel and it helped (also the sternum is getting stronger every day (I'm only 39 so I may be healing faster than average)). Next ride had two 4x4's stacked (total of just under 8" of elevation) and it felt much better.

3.5 weeks into recovery and I can ride for half an hour. Not hard at all since I'm dealing with a high heart rate before excercise but it feels better doing something and the weather is turning faul so it's nice to be inside instead of walking in the cold.

Also, thanks for the chest protector idea. I'll get one before I start commuting again. I believe that I'll take the winter off as far as mtb goes since that's where I'm most likely going to have issues.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Leatt Chest Protector


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

As an CTICU open - heart CCRN, I'm a bit surprised at the lack of sternal precautions I'm reading about. You've got to know that poor precautions, ie actually WAITING to heal, can result in sternal rewire surgery at the least. Re-intubation, catheterization, recovery and the like, and that's at best.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Charlie Don't Surf said:


> As an CTICU open - heart CCRN, I'm a bit surprised at the lack of sternal precautions I'm reading about. You've got to know that poor precautions, ie actually WAITING to heal, can result in sternal rewire surgery at the least. Re-intubation, catheterization, recovery and the like, and that's at best.


Too many acronyms! Reading between the lines, sounds like you work in the operating room when sternums are being cut open. For sure good advice...TAKE THE TIME TO LET THAT THING HEAL, it's kind of important to the integrity of your chest cavity!


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm a credentialed Cardio-Thoracic Intensive Care Unit, open-heart Critical Care RN. I recover immediate post-op heart surgery patients as soon as the surgery is competed. Guys are common sternal rewire cases. 1) we are stubborn 2) we have strong arms, shoulders and chest muscles that work against the mediastinal healing. 4) we don't ask for help with stuff. Sorry, I hate to re recover patients 8 weeks into cardiac rehab because they did the wrong thing. Also an MX chest protector will not meep your sternum stable with a fall off your MTB, those are for superfical roost and rock protection only. Recovery sucks, why risk going through it twice?


----------



## frostbyteva (Mar 5, 2013)

@Charlie, I hear you, and appreciate the concern and warning. I know that I’m stubborn, but at the same time, I listen to my body (hence going in to have heart looked at in the first place and not ignoring chest pain). I have learned to engage my arms VERY slowly and to stop at the first sign of pain. As such, my trainer time has almost no weight on my hands and the short reach as been shortened another couple inches by the artificial incline. Trust me, the last thing I want to do is start over!


----------



## rivertrash (May 31, 2011)

Im 49 and 7 weeks out of AVR second round. After week 6 I started road rides (5 miles) or 30 ish minutes on my mtb TREK Fuel EX, with mild sternum discomfort. I started these rides for completion and slowly increased intensity monitoring heart rate with fitbit. Goal is to not peak at all and stay in fat burn as to not stress valve. Info on what is ok or not is very difficult to ascertain. Even cardiologist seems unsure of what to recommend. Just my experience. I'm thinking about longer rides soon.


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

Again, I'm sorry to say that 6 weeks post op riding is a phenomenal way to achieve a sternal rewire. Even without crashing. I'm not sure that your CTICU team did a good job at explaining why your heart takes 6 months to normalize (less with an AVR)


----------



## 218traverse (May 21, 2015)

Had open heart surgery about 4 months ago for a congenital defect, and had a defibrillator placed (I'm 29). It's been pretty shitty thinking about all the stuff I wanna do but just can't. Been attending cardiac rehab and walking a lot. My cardiologist cleared me for leisurely street/path riding but said I can't return to mountain bike riding for about a year from surgery considering the force applied to the sternum. Sucks, but I'd rather get back in a year than keep adding time to that.

Any suggestions on how to stay sane when mountain biking is my favorite thing to do? Sucks to feel a little worthless at times.


----------



## toyotachaos (Sep 6, 2009)

I’m about 7 weeks post op from a quadruple bypass at 38 years old. Bad genetics are to blame according to the doctors. Luckily I was also able to catch it early due to chest pain. The surgeon cleared me for easy road rides staring at 8 weeks, but said to hold off on any attempt at trail riding until 12 weeks. I’m hoping to get back to lifting at the gym at 12 weeks as well. Has anyone had any experience with weight training after surgery?


----------

